

Proof That Facebook Is Surpassing Reddit's Audience Share - sak84
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-reddit-traffic-share-stats-data-numbers-2014-1

======
jsnk
If Facebook can launch a product like Reddit with current user base, it'll be
huge! It will a massive engagement done by real people and submission by
publishers themselves all the time.

